# Introduction & needing advice



## tiffany (May 24, 2007)

I have always wanted to participate in martial arts, and finally I decided to take the plunge!  I have been researching many different forms; and I must admit, it can be overwhelming.  I am interested in American Kenpo, and wanted to know if anyone has information regarding instructors in the Sonoma County area (Santa Rosa, Sebastopol, Petaluma).  I would like to train under someone who learned from Ed Parker or one of his students.

Since I have never had any experience with martial arts, I am also interested in learning why others practice their particular style.  I would appreciate any information you can give.  Thanks.

Have a great day.
Tiffany-


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 24, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy MT!

I'm sure some of the Kenpo people here will be able to help you!

Jeff


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

Ave.
You will find *a lot* of information on this site to help you begin your journey in the martial arts.
See you in the forums...


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT, there are some great threads inthe beginners and general sections on who practices what and what they get out of it.  

Happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  you might also check out kenpotalk.com for more kenpo info


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

The other beat me to giving advice..All I can say is welcome..


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

Welcome Tiffany!  I'm from the east coast, so I'm assuming that you are in California.  Kenpotalk.com should have some great help locating a school near you.

good luck with your search!


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2007)

Welcome and like other have said Kenpotalk can help you find the right place for you.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... I'm not an American Kempo practitioner, so any info I might come up with would be available to you as well on the Internet. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Can't really add much to what's already been said - the "search" button on the blue toolbar at the top of every page (3rd from the right) will help you a lot, as there are a quite a few discussions that should help you.  Good luck!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## seasoned (May 24, 2007)

Welcome and good luck, it is a lot of fun with a lot of great people here.


----------



## Tames D (May 24, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

tiffany said:


> I have always wanted to participate in martial arts, and finally I decided to take the plunge! I have been researching many different forms; and I must admit, it can be overwhelming. I am interested in American Kenpo, and wanted to know if anyone has information regarding instructors in the Sonoma County area (Santa Rosa, Sebastopol, Petaluma). I would like to train under someone who learned from Ed Parker or one of his students.
> 
> Since I have never had any experience with martial arts, I am also interested in learning why others practice their particular style. I would appreciate any information you can give. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 
First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!! 

As for your question:  I am not familiar with every school location in Ca., but I do know that it is loaded with schools!  Larry Tatum is in Pasadena.  Bob White, who is also a member on this forum, is in Costa Mesa.  Jeff Speakman has some schools in Ca.  Clyde O'Briant teaches in Ca.  Ron "Doc" Chapel is in Ca.  He is a member here as well.  And although its not American Kenpo, there are a ton of Kajukenbo schools in Ca.  If that was something you were interested in, John Bishop, a Senior Mod. here would be able to help you out.

I hope this was a help!  If you have any more questions, please ask!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 25, 2007)

Good luck & welcome to the site.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Good luck with your school search.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

I'm a kempo practitioner is SoCal, so don't know specifics of your area. But if you go to the the main page, scroll down to the whole Kenpo subsection and post your question again (could just cut and paste if you wanted to), I'm sure some senior and/or local people will respond. If not, you could PM me and I'll help you research. That area is known for kenpo, so there's someone.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  

Good luck in your search for an appropriate teacher.  Just remember that the best teacher is not always thae one with all the credentials, but the one you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 27, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Just remember that the best teacher is not always thae one with all the credentials, but the one you feel most comfortable with.


 Well said, as usual, ST.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT

Sorry I can't answer you're questions about Kenpo. I don't train it and I am on the opposite coast.


----------



## Callandor (May 27, 2007)

Welcome, Tiffany.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Tiffany:wavey:

hope you are finding the information that you are looking for and that you are having a good time on the board.

Welcome!!


----------

